# Imperial Shield Company



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

So, I basically found a bane blade online assembled for 50 bucks and said "self!, you need this." And self said "not with out some infantry support" And I says... "Hell yeah we're awsome!" 
This is the end result of ebay and me.
View attachment 6605


Then self and I went troop hunting and found some cadians on ebay and they came out like this. 
View attachment 6606


And the Sgt, casue I actually like how he came out. (first time painting guard/human) 
View attachment 6752


Didn't feel like a failure and self was happy so....
View attachment 6753
View attachment 6754



And then cause I was feelin spunky! 
View attachment 6755


And the actual WIP... Platoon or company HQ, not sure which yet. Need to fin the medic and vox caster.
View attachment 6756

Currently have two Hvy Weapon Squads and another command squad enroute. C&C please! (I know I'm not very good) 
Thanks to DeathBringer and his RP, got me back in the mood to model. Check out the RP thread for "3 days is all it trakes, had a drop out and need another person" 

Thanks for lookin and cheers!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Kick ass mate. I like them. Keep going.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Will edit pictures in when I get home, I finished the medic and vox caster at work. Where the devil are my Hvy Weapons!!!! :laugh:

Apparently I didn't update, (fail!!) I played last night and didn't get home till midnight. Atleast there is no girl friend to attend to when I get home tonight so updates! Wuh hahahahaha, Thank you Shaantitus!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Heavy Weapons and command squad*

:wink: Fianlly updated sorry. 
First up finished vox caster and medic.
View attachment 6766

Finished Command squad
View attachment 6767

On to the new models, Bought these off a nice chap at the trading post.
Las Cannons, assembeld needs a shield for one cannon (got it) and some paint.
View attachment 6768

Also got a command squad which will be my platoon HQ. (they need a 409 bath and to be repainted in ma colors.
View attachment 6770

Also got some Hvy Weapon sqauds from good ol ebay. Gona rock some ML. 
View attachment 6769

And question time! I was feelin maybe base them small and use 'em as a team or should I put cover on the bases? Thoughts and insight greatly wanted and appreciated! 

Thanks for lookin C&C please! :victory:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Heavy weapons and reenforcments.*

So, after freeing my CPU from a virus I have an update! :victory:
Hvy Wpn teams are coming along, two ML are done and waiting basing. 
View attachment 6743
View attachment 6772

View attachment 6773
View attachment 6774

And the Dobie was helping me in her own special way. (being under foot) 
View attachment 6775


Bought some LRBT off the trading forum, sweet!
View attachment 6776
View attachment 6777

View attachment 6778

They need some of my colors touched in, but I like the camo scheme, just need to paint 'em up to army colors.

And speaking of army colors, remember the command squad, :angry: the 409 cleaner isn't stripping anything, gotta find something else. 
View attachment 6779


Any help of camo painting or stripping? 
C&C please!

pics fixed!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

try getting something called simple green it works great for striping paint from figures. they sell it at home depot.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks mate.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

cant see any of the pics


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

also are you buying my guys


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

You have some nice minis there but I can't seem to view the next set of links. I'll try again a bit later perhaps. If this is your first time painting humans then its a good effort. I can't see anything wrong with them. I love guard. I paint guard. I hate painting guard.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Destractions destractions!*

I've noticed many views, don't know if some people are keeping up or if ppl see the work and move on with out intrest. Either way, no update since I got distracted. Got a suprise apocalypse game monday so I needed to finish some Legion of the Damned Marines. Lets see what distracted me! 
View attachment 6791

The squad as a whole (I know, lack details and sgt needs a wash) 
View attachment 6792

Reg Termies
View attachment 6793

FLAMER! hmmmm.... guess I might wanna watch the contexted of that.
View attachment 6794

The Sgt, who needs a wash of delvan mud.
View attachment 6795
View attachment 6796

And ma capt of the legion, I actually like him, he just needs a back pack. Well C&C as always please. Prolly doing a LRBT next. (I'm bones)

:victory: Thanks for lookin.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Holy Crap Not Dead!*

:victory: As the title states I am not dead and niether are the guard projects.
Been doin the school part of the summer and hating it. 
SO! The mini, I'm finishing the third ML team, got half way now. 
View attachment 7242
View attachment 7243

View attachment 7244
View attachment 7245

For anyone thats noticed they have servo sjulls. I like for the fluff that they are cameras and they track kill rates and tactics of the teams. Want to apply one to each squad. 

So as always please C&C or just a "you suck" "nice job" or something from the multiple views I get. Thanks and cheers.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I really like all of this. This project log definatly deserves more attention in my eyes, the models are nicely done! Have some rep mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

Loving all of the paint jobs. Ur making those IG look mean 

And aww i love Doberman had a puppy once but unfortunatly my daughter was alergic to animal fur  should have kept him seeing as my ex left with my daughter a few weeks after i got rid of him


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Storm Troopers!*

So as I was wasting away the morning awaiting work (didn't get a job until 1345!) I painted up the last ML guy with acception of his arm and las gun. 


Also started on my Storm Troopers. (I LOVE these models) I went with the design of the chap I bought them off. It just works for me.
View attachment 7249
View attachment 7250
View attachment 7251


View attachment 7252
View attachment 7253
View attachment 7254


Thank you to Dark Angel and Couger-W. And the doberman is a good girl most of the time... she has only eatten two models and an objective counter. 

More soon as the ML finishes and I tackle the LC or LRBT.

Thankd for looking and cheers! k:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Slavaged*

So I have finally gotten around to stripping the trade thread command squad that will serve as my Company Coimmand Squad. It was tough, I had to brush off the paint cause 409 and simple green wouldn't disolve white and gold paints. 
View attachment 7324

Any how the commander, he needs a name and a gun.... I'm taking ideas please let me know. 
View attachment 7325

These two are going to man a mortar. 
View attachment 7326
View attachment 7327

This lad is gonna be rockign a sniper rifle. Let the conversion begin! 
View attachment 7328

And everyone gets a vox cause of the new orders. 
View attachment 7329


I guess these guys are gonna act as the gun line with my heavy weapons and add some supressive fire. 
As always C&C, ideas and comments welcome. Sorry I don't have a Titan. :grin:
-Cheers


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

like the stuff medic marine; it really hurts when i see awesome models & i still havent finished what i started like 2 months ago - been actually playing the game


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Great looking army!

I love the fact you've used gamers best model outlet to it's maximum potential (ebay that is...! haha)

Looking forward to more


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you both. 
@ Fallen, it is always hard to see a pile of minis and say "I wanna paint you" and realize there is work, school and social activites along with good oldfashion gaming. 
@Kobrakai, thanks for the comments, feel good about myself since I follow your project log and its awsome!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Stormtroopers and Snipers*

So first off I got confused and painted a stormie wrong. Then said it might look better, insight would be greatly enjoyed. So please throw your opions at me. 
View attachment 7399

Then I tackled the sniper, he needs a wash or too and prolyl a face touch up but here he is. 
View attachment 7400
View attachment 7401


C&C please and enjoy. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

wooo reallylikingthe CoD terrain on the heavywep teams


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice IG, but I especially like the LotD, I've always had a soft spot for them! +rep


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Company Command reporting in.*

Company Command Squad has arrived. 
Major Timothy Beecher
View attachment 7403
View attachment 7404

In an effort to place a gentalmen much to the likeing of a friend of mine. Tim is acutally the driving force that put me in the hobby and keeps me in it. So I gave him a bolter to represent Tim's affinity with weapons and made him company commander cause he is my Civil War Captain for reenactments. 
View attachment 7405
View attachment 7406
View attachment 7407

Mortar Team
View attachment 7408
View attachment 7409

Vox

And group shot of whats up. 
View attachment 7410


Cheers and thanks for looking. And thanks for the rep and encouragement. k:

Next up is either the Russes I have been avoiding or kaskrin finished up....


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Love the idea of the servoskulls. I bought 10 in a bits order and never used them. I will find them a home now.I can see however that you have come up against the obsticle which affects all guard players. Hq's done, command squads done, hw teams done, storm troopers done, and hundreds of std guardsmen to go. Thats when the painting gets hard. Really nice work so far.


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> hundreds of std guardsmen to go.


STD guardsmen... Much much dirtier 

On Topic, great army the baneblade in particular makes a great centre piece although my personal favorites are the heavy weapon teams.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

@Shaantitus: Yes, I have to knock out four squads to form to platoons now and two platoon command squads. At such a time I will have completed the "Imperial Shield Company" But it is clearly going to be a guard army as I have a griphon on the way along with storm troopers and russes to paint.
@retiye2: Good funny! 

Thanks for the comments all!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Long over do update my apologies.
First up I painted and back packed more kaskrin. 
View attachment 7514
View attachment 7515
View attachment 7516

Total of six now, sgt is on the paint table and I'm too lazy to go get him. 

Also Command squad mortar team got a base after I dug it up. 
View attachment 7517

And I finally tackeld a Leman Russ C&C please! It isn't finished details and a wash are in order. 
View attachment 7518
View attachment 7519
View attachment 7520


Thanks for lookin! Gotta get my hands on more infantry. k:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Back in the sattle (ish)*

Well people keep looking at this thread, idk if y'all are commimg back or just passing but here is a pathetic update all the same.

Went to Games Day...
View attachment 7662

(I'm the fat one w/o power armour) 

Waited an hour and a half to buy this....
View attachment 7663

(Have been pineing for one of these forever...)

And did almost nothing befor I left....
View attachment 7664
View attachment 7665


thanks for lookin hopefully more kaskrin to follow and vulture updates.... :grin:


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

give me more please i likey you're inspiring me
have some rep!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Update, much needed.*

@ DanDan: Thanks mate glad someone is follwoing this and enjoying it!

Ight the update as a whole first the LRBT....

Yup you see nthing cause I did nothing. 

Kaskrin, I finished the Sgt.
View attachment 7725


Hvy Weapons. Two las Cannons fresh off the line and ready blow something up!
View attachment 7727
View attachment 7728

View attachment 7729


Lastly... my new baby! 
The Vulture Gun ship cockpit has begun! 
View attachment 7730
View attachment 7731
View attachment 7732

Iam going slow and taking ym time cause I want this to be good! 

Thanks for looking hope you all enjoy... 

Next up is the last lascannon squad then... its vulture and russ time... 

I need infantry! :search:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

your guard is comming along swimmingly man!!! Nice work!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Big Guns*

So, another weak update... I've been playing my marines and got lost in DOW2 since I found a day off of work. 
Here is what I have finished withthe vulture. 
View attachment 7860
View attachment 7861

Th goal is to finish the last lascannon team. From there I will most likely finish the LRBT as it needs treds and finished touches. 
View attachment 7862
View attachment 7863

C&C please... first forge world model attempt for me. 
View attachment 7864


:so_happy: Thanks for looking.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Incoming, Imperial Guard take apocalypse game.*

As the titles states my guard have taken to the field for the first time, I misy say that they actually won me the game. Nothing fancey like slugging it out in hand to hand but by being a steady gun line and disrupting the enemy from afar. My kaskrin/storm troopers made thier first deployment and were gun down in spectacular fashion. (6 out of 10) 
View attachment 8034
View attachment 8035
View attachment 8036

However they did manage vegence as they killed two scouts and Telion.
View attachment 8038


Also my LRBT made a go of it and did alright, almost a score of SM and kept two dreads at bay. victory: good start)
View attachment 8039
View attachment 8040
View attachment 8041

View attachment 8042


The Hvy weapon Squads slugged away getting little and haveing the SM devies show them how its done.

Basilisks are awsome whe they hit... key here is hit... which took two turns to find range. :search:

View attachment 8043

Mortar got painted and based with ruined city stuff. 

Incoming new infantry!
View attachment 8044


So all in all, two objectives to one and none. Victory to the Imperium of Man!


Thanks for reading please comment.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Sorry to double post but I been busy busy....*

Rejoice in my attemps to Green stuff shall begin. Gotta spruce up the guard. 
View attachment 8048


Also Vulture Gunship progress, slow but coming along.
View attachment 8045

View attachment 8047

View attachment 8046


Thats all for now! 
Trust in the emperor and comment so I get better! :biggrin:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

nice stuff medic marine

gotta say that the banner on the side of the LRBT makes it looks...'heavy' on that side...
putting it behind the hatch might look better...all in all though nice stuff +rep


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Good stuff all of this, i wish to see more and more! valkery should be done by now XD


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*"Get Back in the Fight"*

@ Fallen: Thank you for the incouragement. 
@ Tolisk: Thank you for the heads up on my link and for takeing the time to stop and look, both of you guys are awsome for the encouragement! Keep up your logs as well! 

Anyway to the guard! I got a new infantry squad a week ago along with some green stuff. 
My firdt attempt, is the Sgt. Sculpted the left arm to bend to the chest more. C&C PLEASE!!!!)
View attachment 8127
View attachment 8128

Funny enough, he has gone MIA and a man hunt in under way...
View attachment 8129

Finished five man squad
View attachment 8130

Green stuffed the back pack and hand on this fellow along with simple hand swap to mix it up some. 
View attachment 8132

detail shots.
View attachment 8131

View attachment 8134
View attachment 8135

View attachment 8136


The last five should be done tomorrow. Hopefully the Sgt will be found and the command squad arrives soon. 

Also... zero work has been done to the vulture... :scratchhead:

Thank you for lookin, C&C always!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Impressive thread. Lots of interesting pictures, and you are certainly making good progress on one of the slow armies to paint.

I like the idea of Terminators you did much earlier in the thread. Have some rep and I look forward to seeing the completed company.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

To put it very bluntly
Good Stuff.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Third platoon is sergeant hunting.*

Well, I finished the last portion of the third platoon. (minus the awol still :scratchhead
View attachment 8161

View attachment 8162

View attachment 8163

View attachment 8164

The chap with the knife on the base had it fall off as I picked him up to shoot the photo... blast!

Behold! Commissar Hamington! 
He is cute and the new mascot of the gaming room.
View attachment 8165


Thanks for lookin, don't know whats next... LRBt prolly... atleast till the platoon command arrives.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Great stuff.
I dont like IG very much, but you certainly do them justice
On another note, would they make good Preheresy Alpha Legion infiltration troops?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Forge world and command staff*



BearsofLeon said:


> On another note, would they make good Preheresy Alpha Legion infiltration troops?


:shok: I have not the foggiest idea to be honest... I am very poor at chaos fluff.  Any how... I think the new guard kits are a fun and diverse kit that is easily adapted to many things. 

Onto my updates, dorry for the long wait. Been slacken this made it back to page 3 (the shame! :blush

We have the hell strike missles for the vulture painted. (to be magnitized) 
View attachment 8309

Missle pods, also to be magnitized.
View attachment 8310
View attachment 8311


The Wings... landing geat had a wash of Badab black. 
View attachment 8312


Command squad of second platoon.
The commander has a plasma pistol for some punch. 
And you see one plasma gunner, there will be two more for some serious punch. And finish with vox for orders.
View attachment 8313

View attachment 8314

View attachment 8315

Arms are missing to allow easier panting, need to pick one for the vox. 

Next command squad will have all meltas and prolly get a chimera for tank hunting. 

Thanks for looking! :wink:


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

nice bit of work there it was a pleasure to look through, look forward to seein more


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Heavy support and plasma fire.*

So we have a small update, the command squad is comming along. I'm waiting on some plasma guns and another sgt to replace the one who is AWOL. 
View attachment 8431

LRBT "Iron Dragon" escorts the new platoon commander and plasma gunner to the front. 

View attachment 8432
View attachment 8433

Simple and straight forward paint scheme. 
View attachment 8434


Lt. Thomas "hot stuff" Chedder
View attachment 8435
View attachment 8436

I intend to use him with little to no reguard for his safety, hence all the plasma. 

His plasma gunner. 
View attachment 8437
View attachment 8438


Not much else, in an effort to get away from the DE band wagon I might slowly (key word here is slowly) start a side side project. of the Damphyr chapter of BA. I intend to kit bash them chaos/BA so I can switch codex and have an evil army. 
My test model for a paint scheme
View attachment 8439
View attachment 8440



C&C please and commentsare welcome, Thank you too rich for the kind words along with the others! :biggrin:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking awesome dude keep up the good work. will follow keenly

and i like how your army started from a ebay outing and a baneblade 

sounds like me (how i have a box of bloodletters and 2 fire prism tanks and a bunch of space wolf commanders.. yet i collect orks and imperial fists )


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*GASP! not done yet...*

Well as the Painting challenge is winding down I'm getting sick of SM, I want to finish out my BA army and start back into my guard. 
The-ad-man has a sweet log going and has gotten me back at my guard, slowly and on the side. 

I had to round out an inf squad (Sgt) 
Two command squads (melta, plasma and vox caster) 
View attachment 15880
View attachment 15881


Also started slowly plugging away at my vulture. :so_happy:
View attachment 15882
View attachment 15883

View attachment 15884
View attachment 15885

Lets see if I can keep this alive this time.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll give your rep and follow the thread on one condition; you name the next platoon commander/squad sergeant Zeke Redfield, in my honor.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Medic Marine said:


> Behold! Commissar Hamington!
> He is cute and the new mascot of the gaming room.
> View attachment 8165


What is his stats line? :grin:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> I'll give your rep and follow the thread on one condition; you name the next platoon commander/squad sergeant Zeke Redfield, in my honor.


I am actually okay with that name... infact I like it


Moriouce said:


> What is his stats line? :grin:


Recently deceased Though he had preferred enemy SM cause he never knocked over guard on the table only SM.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Medic Marine said:


> I am actually okay with that name... infact I like it


AW YEAH


----------



## Grenth (Mar 21, 2011)

Medic Marine said:


> Behold! Commissar Hamington!
> He is cute and the new mascot of the gaming room.
> View attachment 8165


I see a monstrous creature! What is his stat line?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

some really nice work here dude, me likey 

i like the subtlety of some of the conversions, i feel guard really benifit from them...having so many models from a single sprue can make guard very monotonus


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Ad-man inspires!*

:biggrin: IT LIVES!!! 

Thanks to the ad-man's plog I have cept plugging away, The Shield company as a whole is 1/2 way built. 

View attachment 16156
View attachment 16157

CCS and PCSx2 fin with x3 Inf Platoons finished. 

One more PCS and three Inf squads to go, then we move on to another formation.... 

FORGE WORLD INCOMING!!! 
View attachment 16158
View attachment 16159

View attachment 16161
View attachment 16160

Its coming along, with luck fusilage finished by the new weekend and the wings on... thats a big order though.

Inf platoon enroute from ebay at 20% off and free shipping! stay tuned!

@:ad man, thanks for the kind word and rep I'll keep at 'em
@Greth, Commisar hamington is recently KIA. A tradgic passing, he was WS 6 Str 7 LD 6 and had a Sv of 2+/4+ and preferred enemy marines.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awhhh man, Im so jealous! I want one!!!

If I may make a suggestion? Try hitting up the silver metalics with a badab black and the golds with some devlan mud or sepia wash. It will help add deffinition to the metalic areas. Otherwise, solid work mate!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Awhhh man, Im so jealous! I want one!!!
> I say that every time you post a krieg unit for the Army Challenge.
> If I may make a suggestion? Try hitting up the silver metalics with a badab black and the golds with some devlan mud or sepia wash. It will help add deffinition to the metalic areas. Otherwise, solid work mate!


I'll hit it with some delvan, It has a hefty hit of badab black already, thanks. 

I;ve had the bloody thing since gamesday 2010 (N. America) its a bit overdue.

Tha army as a whole to date.
View attachment 16170


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

When is Commissar/Colonel/Captain/Sergeant Redfield shipping out from officer's school?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> When is Commissar/Colonel/Captain/Sergeant Redfield shipping out from officer's school?


The second platoon is currently enroute from the training facility, Zeke is in officer canident school, does he have a prefered weapon load out? He could prolly arrive with the new squad from bits... :victory:


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Medic Marine said:


> The second platoon is currently enroute from the training facility, Zeke is in officer canident school, does he have a prefered weapon load out? He could prolly arrive with the new squad from bits... :victory:


Well, he prefers a loadout that kills things which, well, as a guardsmen that's not all that common. 

In the very least a Power Weapon would do to communicate the sheer awesomeness of his namesake. :grin:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good, i'm not sure how i missed this plog. I'll definately be using it for inspiration as i'm going to be working on IG at some point in the next year. I'll be keeping my beedy eyes peeled for updates.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> When is Commissar/Colonel/Captain/Sergeant Redfield shipping out from officer's school?


Zeke Redfield = Sgt Bastone


GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking good, i'm not sure how i missed this plog. I'll definately be using it for inspiration as i'm going to be working on IG at some point in the next year. I'll be keeping my beedy eyes peeled for updates.


Thank you for the kind words, you prolly missed it casue I'm resurreting it.

No one tell the-ad-man, but I'm totally rippig off his fluff idea with pictures. 
View attachment 16192

Timothy Beecher, Captain of the _*Streitkräfte von Drache *_Company formed from the _Schwarzwald_ Panet of the _Kaisertum_ system.
Beecher was instated after the battle of _Nova's Reech _in which the Streikrafte was all but destroyed in the final offensive to slay the Ork war boss Grit-toof Killaslob. Being the only surviving Platoon commander he has taken the mantle of Captain and is rebuilding the Company.
View attachment 16194

1st Lt. Cordell Faust, a demoted Captian from another Shield Company he was demoted after the Battle at Nova's Reech mainly for his unauthorized deployment which saw great losses inflicted on the Imperial line, it was his actions that led to the decimation of the Streitkrafte, a topic which has led to friction many times since the Company's ressurection. Faust believes himself the superior officer and looks to command the comapnay nad eventually his own conquered planet as a governor. 
View attachment 16193

1st Lt. Thomas "hot stuff" cheddar. Sent to OCS (officer canidate school) for his grasp of tactics and and natural ability to lead, he was started with a platton command do to his "affinity" to plasma based weapons, frequently not concerned with his (or his command squads) safety he deploys as much plasma as possible. His platoon coing the phrase "Lt. Hot stuff". Thomas is the second senior Lt, and frequently has to deal with Faust's ramblings and generalized bitching. 
View attachment 16196

Zeke Redfield is the senior Sgt to the Company, High Command Attached him for training purposes in the reconstruction. Zeke is effectivly a Sgt of a Veteran squad which is attached for training of the new Company. 
Zeke was promoted to Sgt after Nova's Reech when he took command of his paltoon following the death of his Sgt and platoon command squad, leading a defient charge he lost his army to the ork knob whom has crushed his Platoon commander, Zeke used the other arm to charge the melta bomb and blow the knob and a score of ork boys to oblivion. Since that date his arm has been replaced. Wit hthe Ork Knob dead the reserves were able to push into the gap it created with the orks stunned. His deeds saw him inducted otthw ranks of the "Xeno pyres" a knight order in their home system of Kaisertum. Returning to the Kaisertum system the fleet deployed in several small skirmishes against fleeing Orks and in one case the inquistional boarding action of the ship _"Faith asubder"_. Zeke was awarded and inquistional seal for protecting and some claim saving the life of inquisitor Blylock from a blood deamon of Khorne. If it is true it remains unspoken from Zeke, he continues to serve the Imperium of Man with courage and silence. 

Red if you can guess which model this will become.
View attachment 16195


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well hot damn, I was fine with being a simple guardsman, but now I just feel flattered. 
I'm guessing that model becomes.....A Cadian version of Straken? one can only hope.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> Well hot damn, I was fine with being a simple guardsman, but now I just feel flattered.
> I'm guessing that model becomes.....A Cadian version of Straken? one can only hope.


You just never know do you...

Second Platoons first Sqd is in training... 
View attachment 16316


Vulture is near completion.
View attachment 16317


Noe since no one seems to comment beyond the hand full of ppl I have, I am curious if anyone will say a thing but! I am unsure how to base the Vulture, the model came wit ha standard valkyrie base but it doesn't seem a good represnintation of a flyer to me... so, ideas or imput greatly appreciated.
View attachment 16318

And the rep contest continues for any gueses on what this model will be, hint: its from codex: IG.
View attachment 16319


As always thanks for the look.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

i had a similar problem when i was looking at the looted ork bomber i am making. Because it is a kitbash with about a meter wingspan it would have collided with a lot of terrain on my city board ( as well as my stompa) if i had based it on a valk/stormraven base. Instead i am making one out of mdf and using a wire support which is going to be formed from wire coathangers twisted together. That way the spiral wireshould support the weight of the model, the mdf will weigh it down and i'll have a metal frame inside the plane that the coathangers will attatch to. 

PS: I am watching....watching from the shadows.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Not straken, then? hmmmm.....could it possibly be a Lord Commissar?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

@ Minizke


Medic Marine said:


> Zeke Redfield = Sgt Bastone


 silly I posted it some time ago... I take it you feel unvenerated with this choice?

@Grimzag: Thanks for the idea mate, I'll have to llok into that.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Noooonononono I'm talking about the mystery model.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> Noooonononono I'm talking about the mystery model.


:laugh: D'oh!!!! Nope nothing major... but a quality guess.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

....How about a Regimental Advisor? :biggrin:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> ....How about a Regimental Advisor? :biggrin:


There are a few... which of which could it be?
DoE gets the rep, more to whom ever can guess what it will be.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Master of Ordnance?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I would also have to say it will be an Officer of the Fleet, judging by it's appearance.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Cast asidethe the thirst of blood for the glory of the Emperor!*

I am casting aside my blood angels for a change of pace, I have been dicking around with an Imperial Shield company for almost a year and a half, well i"m gonna finish them. And I am gonna use them to kill necrons... well thats the plan. My mate X is decided he will start a necron force and in a show of good faith (and desperate wish to game and paint) I will build my guard with him. If I am luck I can get to 1500 pts and start haunting my local game stores and drag X with me. So Yes I am bringing the guard bakc AGAIN!!! In an effert to motivate my self I will be recording the battles between myself and the horrific necrons and throwing some fluff. (I am stealing immortal reaper's log idea basically) 

So update, I come baring minis! 
View attachment 959932157
View attachment 959932158

Squad Sgt and three STD guardsmen.
This squad will be my chrsitams project as I am off of work for the first time in five years and schools out for a spell.
Also I have been scheming about how to do my vets when the compoany is done, and I saw a great conversion online I want them to have shotguns, meltas and riot shields! mmmmmm, but! I need to make riot shields. Anyone have any ideas? I have started tinkering while paint drys here is a rought first attempt. (very very WIP) 
View attachment 959932160


-=+ Vox data slate open, data transfer..... data approved.
"Dalmius is a fortified agri world near the Eastern rim, since lending aid many years ago the Streitkrafte have continued a garrison of troops and often deployed from for campaign in the protection of the Imperium. Serving as an off world training ground as well the Streitkrafte maintain new recruits as well as hardened veterans serving the end of their deployments. It is also home to the Lupin Noir a large officer candidate school.
Sergeant Nerus was conducting training exercises when his squad came under attack from an unknown and unencountered xeno construct, using weapons he had never seen the new recruits lacks the discipline to stand and fight and six of the ten man squad were killed before Nerus made his escape with the remaining recruits and headed for the nearest field post. Servo skull drones used to critique the exercise captured several pictures of Nerus' squad but none of the xeno constructs.
Sergeant Nerus' report was clear and the high command planet side immediately summoned the fleet into orbit and called for further support. Only two regiments of Streitkrafte were planet side, though they were some of the best and most seasoned the vast majority were new recruits and onlt a handful of specialized storm troopers and mechanized support. The Streitkrafte placed no confidence in the PDF and immediately primed the planet for war. 
Day 3 since xeno attack.
Fleet takes up blockade position and scans the planet finding nothing. Three farms are found destroyed and the populace missing from the area. Long arc patrol find nothing though three score PDF fail to arrive to their rally points after forming at local centers. Streitkrafte suspect desertion thought the PDF's souls have already been harvested as the evil of Dalmius stirs for war."
+=- Vox data closed.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

MEDIC'S BACK! 

How's Sergeant Red been? Hehehe.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> MEDIC'S BACK!
> 
> How's Sergeant Red been? Hehehe.


I must say I didn't exspect such a rapid welcome return, Red is being sized for a riot shield and will make a battle field appearence on the 29th against 500 pts of Necrons. I'll see if he doesn't get painted ahead of schedule if your gonna stalk the log.
:good: Thanks for the welcome I feel warm and fluffy.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

oooo Shields. 
have you seen these? 
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22_24&products_id=47


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> oooo Shields.
> have you seen these?
> http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22_24&products_id=47


I have now, those would look good along with the pig iron head swap I'm considering... Thanks mate A number one right there.

I have been tinkering along with an advisor and the master of the fleet apealed to me so I have begun his model based off the valkyrie gunner body. I cut down the cloak from a sniper on the command sprue and exstended the cloak with GS (first attempt) I added the power fist casue it looks cool. I have no plans of giving him a PF and don't think I even can. I think this might actually be a steal from DoE's krieg project...

Flottillenadmiral Kasie Gruz, like a typical "fleeter" he is terrofied of being boots on the ground, he would rather be in orbit laying waste to the foe via lance battery, but knowing promotion rapidly follows service he took the field position at the _Lupine Noir_ to conduct field activities. Now he finds himself knee deep in a xenos invasion of the planet. Refusing to be bested by a punch of "ground pounding" grunts, Kasie over compinsates for his fear by being loud and aggressive, this has led to exspediated arrival and removal of troops and equipment. the "ground pounders" take note and see him as a man to get things done and not waste the life of soldiers. He is the opposite of the old phrase, _"fleet does the flying and infantry does the dying"_
View attachment 959932169
View attachment 959932170

I got to tinkering for spell and this is the first attempt at my count as Sgt Bastone. I want to use him in a squad of vets with the Grenidier rule so 4+ armour save, hence the shields... His is the learning curve so I'm planning on more detail and GS on the next attempts and practice as I go. 
View attachment 959932171
View attachment 959932172
View attachment 959932173

The guardsman is tagging along to join the fight.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

love kit bashing!! love the cloak etc too


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I would maybe try out a different arm for the riot shield, it looks a tad awkward in the current stance, though that might just be my opinion.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Hellados said:


> love kit bashing!! love the cloak etc too


Thanks, I'm glad it didn't come out totally half assed.


Minizke1 said:


> I would maybe try out a different arm for the riot shield, it looks a tad awkward in the current stance, though that might just be my opinion.


Well your opinion matters it's basically you as a guardsman. I have been toying with alternatives for the arm, I think I fancy the sgt arm with a laspistol for the shield bit. I had the arm as if he was swinging his arm wide.

Will post what I get doen tonight, currently at work. Thanks for the C&C. :so_happy:


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

The riot shield is a bit large IMO. But its at your discretion ! Good work


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> I would maybe try out a different arm for the riot shield, it looks a tad awkward in the current stance, though that might just be my opinion.





lunawolf said:


> The riot shield is a bit large IMO. But its at your discretion ! Good work



View attachment 959932179
View attachment 959932180

This is a new pose, seems as if he is preparing to block or is advancing. The shiled needs an aquela added I have decided, I like the size as covering most of the body, I thin smaller won't be as imposing, however they will need more work in the future. 
Worked on the squad some with inimal success due to fatigue, house work and skurim. 
View attachment 959932181
View attachment 959932182

I'm bashing two platoon kits to allow all of these models to have moving legs so they have an offensive feel, the alongwith all bayonts, the next squad will have a heavy weapons team and all stationary legs w/o bayonets to seem as covering squads. 

Thanks for all the support, only thing that made me work on these tonight. Hopefully I can get some done at work tomorrow.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

totally forgot about this thread in a while...but i have found it once again :chuffed:

i love the big riot shield (it needs to be big or it becomes a "party shield"...Storm Shield eventually?)

are you planning on adding any conscripts to the army? or other squads like specialists and whatnot?


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

There you go! He looks fit to run into a bayonet charge now. I like the fact that you theme your squads. The dynamic squad is a great idea.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Fallen said:


> totally forgot about this thread in a while...but i have found it once again :chuffed:
> 
> i love the big riot shield (it needs to be big or it becomes a "party shield"...Storm Shield eventually?)
> 
> are you planning on adding any conscripts to the army? or other squads like specialists and whatnot?


I do, the goal is to complete the company first, then I will swap to another apocalypse formation which will either be the storm trooper assault squad, vortex death strike missle formation or the ambush formation from apocalypse reloaded. (thats my wish to do next), three veteran squads and two speacial weapon squads 



Minizke1 said:


> There you go! He looks fit to run into a bayonet charge now. I like the fact that you theme your squads. The dynamic squad is a great idea.
> 
> Excellent, glad you approve. I needed to break up the endless same poses and lack of character. GLad you approve.


Base colors done on most of these models... 
View attachment 959932217
View attachment 959932218

View attachment 959932219

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_--Vox recorder accessed..... 
--Level access.... Gamma
--Access granted.....
--Dalmius Status Report-- 
--Streitkrafte Regmintes present two full strength regiments Streitkrafte 223rd and 156th. Half of PDF have been mustered and are reporting into rally centers. Imperial fleet has blockaded plant and air support is active. Minimal Armour and artiller ysupport avalible. 
--Three regiments enroute, armour company exspected within the week from campaign for refitting. Three squads of Storm troopers arrived and deployed via shuttle. 
<<Imperial Navy scanners have detected a large energy flux in section 3 delta quadrent. Large processing plant with ajacent farm is present. No contact with the out post. Large recon foce disptached with Storm trooper support attached, details to follow....>>
--Data transfer complete... after action report pending..._
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

500 points of guard go toe to toe with 500 pts of necrons tomorrowm details to follow.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Diggin the conversions your doing here Medic. The riot shield looks like he pulled it off a land raider...lol, still cool! If I may make a slight suggestion, build another riot shield but this time cut about a quarter of each of the two sides and angle them about 45 degrees towards the guy carrying it.

Keep up the good work mate.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*3rd platoon grows*

3rd Platoon growns however slightlythat might be.
View attachment 959932650

The squad is reenforced with a flamer and vox caster operators.
View attachment 959932651
View attachment 959932652

Rifleman is still on the painting block.

--==++==-- 
Data slate open... 
Access level Gamma... approved

Fifth day of hostilities, Force Hammerfell recon in force. 
Enemey engauged casualties sustained... 79.5%
Victory... secured, All data slates at location discovered and downloaded. 
Enemy reamains have been captured placed in stasis and moved to Mechanicus labs. 
Sgt Flavius' account recorded...
_*We moved to the crater nd held the data slate whileattempting to upload it, they... they came from the dark of night their glowing eyes... The didn't makea sound just walked at us weathered the las rounds like rain. They shot green enrgey and that ship... Huge cannons it would fire hit my squad kill three to four men a shot. Then the lightning jumped from man to man and hit the platoon command squad. It ran across me an I felt like I was on fire it happened twice but it went away real quick like. Those damnedible shades... they broke from the building and cut down eight men in 3 minutes, luckily the Lt. he killed 'em both but... they were covered in gore covered in the blood of the guardsman they had cut to pieces. AND THEY KEPT GETTING BACK! ....*_ Vox disabled. Sgt Flavius is unable to continue. 
Comabt records deem deployment of heavy support paramount to further engagments. 
--() Decorations ()-- 
It is by Captian Heith'us that the following recomendations are made. 
View attachment 959932653

Sgt Flavius [seen left] be granted a weeks ferlow and considered for elevation to Platoon Commnad section for calm under fire and resolute persicution of the Emperor's foes. 
Second, Sniper Glor be granted the Iron Cross for diligence and calm under fire and persicution of the Emperor's foes. 
View attachment 959932654

Captain Heith'us Second Company 
-In the Emperor's name we fight. 
--==++==-- Data slate closed.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*The guard march on... slowly*

Well, my mate came over and we hada 500 point play at city fight with guard and crons. Ended in a fabulous draw with 16 guardsmen charging into close combat with his two remaining warriors and a lord. Played the high ground scenario and were locked in close combat when the turn ended... 20 guardsman can kill a lot in close combat.
Anyway... sat around and painted afterwards. The platton is nearing completion. 
View attachment 959932733
View attachment 959932734

I was trying for a running grenade toss, however it looks like he is falling over now.... maybe with a gun it will help. 
View attachment 959932735

Three more and the squad is done, the next will be yet... MORE infantry one more full platoon and I have my shield company. 

I have come to the realization that guard need cover saves and city fight provides such cover saves. I might have ot model these guys as such. 

My last thought is that I keep messing up my squads when moving and storing them. I think they need a orginizational rank. I was thinking of swapping the left shoulder were I have them painted red for paltoon colors thoughts?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

thats a great idea, I personaly go even further by using squad collours XD


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Help with bases*

Well, the progress drags on in a near death drag but I have finished another guardsman.
View attachment 959933233
View attachment 959933234

My attempt at an action pose. Also tinkered with basing the force.
View attachment 959933235
View attachment 959933236

Center base is for kaskrin and has zero paint. 
The left and right will be for the rest of the guard squad, I'm going for a rubble/rocky ground look. Never tried modellign sad before so its all new. 

Based a squad of kaskrin for the march challenge will attempt to complete two guardsman by then so I have the squad finished.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Fancy pants. Liking the grenade-tosser. If you ever plan on using green stuff, a friend of mine went to the effort of wrapping his guardsmen's rifles with thin sheets of green stuff to simulate cloth wraps. Cool little detail, I suppose.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Painting challenge*



Minizke1 said:


> Fancy pants. Liking the grenade-tosser. If you ever plan on using green stuff, a friend of mine went to the effort of wrapping his guardsmen's rifles with thin sheets of green stuff to simulate cloth wraps. Cool little detail, I suppose.


I actually had to green stuff this rifle in after dremiling off a hand of the gun. I like that I dea would look good on the special weapons squad with sniper rifles... 

So march is upon us and I entered the painting challenge again. (Hopefully I'll finih this time) And time is extra tight this year. Gonna start with Kasrkin. Primed ten will settle for five as its a legal unit.
View attachment 959933390
View attachment 959933391

Finally got off my ass and highligthed a model... and tried a purple visor... I think it helps ith the red armour. Also based the bugger first instead of after... I'm gonna be in a world of hurt when i base the company.
View attachment 959933392
View attachment 959933393

This chap is got armour painted needs his metals and blacks now then highlight and washes.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Your guard are stunning, I wish I had a year and a half to paint them, but my tournament starts next week! I've read through the blog and everything looks awesome. In response to an OLD post about Basilisks I recommend using Griffons, It'll take out a tank with 2D6 armour pen and most infantry with str 6, but reroll scatter and for 75 points its entirely worth it.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Lethiathan said:


> Your guard are stunning, I wish I had a year and a half to paint them, but my tournament starts next week! I've read through the blog and everything looks awesome. In response to an OLD post about Basilisks I recommend using Griffons, It'll take out a tank with 2D6 armour pen and most infantry with str 6, but reroll scatter and for 75 points its entirely worth it.


Thanks Lethiathan, I don't know about stunning but thank you. I'll have to look into the griffons.

Quick shot of the bases I whipped up that need painting but still making progress. 
View attachment 959933484
View attachment 959933485

View attachment 959933486

Will be attempting some armour painting at work tonight, lets hope I get something done. k:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Repost*

So I understand Heresy has been pirated, looted or otherwise placed in disarray. I looked through my plogs and found them all empty and gave a what the h%^& happened here? Well I have finished my final class till January so I wish to paint and hobby again that means update all plogs for my entertainment and motivation. Lets get after it then shall we? 

This project log was for an Imperial Shield Company as seen in Apocalypse Reloaded. That started after I tackled a Baneblade casue you know... Super Heavy Tank... why not!
Never Named it prolly should...







And a super heavy needs an escort so you know... more tanks!







And Guard has to have infantry so I started the Company







And then things got out of hand... 
I found a set of assasins and had to have three for apocalypse







It finally ended here








But it got out of hand again... See I really like Kaskrin and want airpower so I started working towards a Storm trooper strike force...  and never finished the shield company... 








So thats were am now, accept poor storage and transport has damaged many of the minis so I am repairing and preping the second batch of kaskrin.


----------

